# Alphabet



## Fred Berg (May 16, 2015)

The idea is very simple: post a photo which has some connection to a letter in the alphabet. Say what letter you are posting and what the next letter is. Once you've posted a photo wait until at least one other member has posted a photo before taking a new turn. I've seen this elsewhere and thought it fun, so it might go down well here on TPF. It does't matter if you post colour or B&W; snapshots or concept art; images taken with film, digital or smartphones- it's all good!

I'll start things off:


Next letter: B


----------



## Philmar (May 19, 2015)

B; Bunch of Blue Bikes



Blue bank bikes by Phil Marion, on Flickr

next letter: C


----------



## limr (May 19, 2015)

C: Cup of coffee




Turkish coffee by limrodrigues, on Flickr



*Edit: Oops, I forgot. Let's shake things up: Next letter is T!*


----------



## snowbear (May 19, 2015)

Flowers.  Taken with my Fone.






Next letter is H


----------



## Dave442 (May 19, 2015)

Hen: The look I get when the food is not out early



hen by David Bunn, on Flickr

Next letter: M


----------



## spiralout462 (May 19, 2015)

Moss.



Next letter:  N


----------



## snowbear (May 20, 2015)

D: Drummer






Next Letter: J


----------



## Gary A. (May 20, 2015)

Philmar said:


> B; Bunch of Blue Bikes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Extra points for alliteration.


----------



## Gary A. (May 20, 2015)

J = Jockey





Next letter is G.


----------



## snowbear (May 20, 2015)

G: Geese





Next Letter: I (as in "India")


----------



## limr (May 21, 2015)

Instant 




rs Instant memories by limrodrigues, on Flickr

Next letter: L (as in Leo!  )


----------



## Gary A. (May 21, 2015)

L = Lambies






Next letter is 'P'.


----------



## Derrel (May 21, 2015)

P for paint brushes

 
Nikon 6T close-up lens, reverse-mounted on the front of the old 100-300 f/5.6 AiS lens. f/5.6 at 1/200 hand held.

The next letter is J.


----------



## snowbear (May 21, 2015)

J is for Jazz.





Next Letter: Q


----------



## snowbear (May 25, 2015)

No takers?  I guess "Q" was too hard.

Q is for Quick!





Let's go back and try *E*


----------



## HaveCameraWillTravel (May 28, 2015)

Eagle.


next up......V


----------



## limr (May 28, 2015)

Vintage




Come in we&#x27;re open by limrodrigues, on Flickr

Have we done R yet? That's up next.


----------



## snowbear (May 28, 2015)

R is for *Rollin' Along*





How about W.


----------



## HaveCameraWillTravel (May 28, 2015)

warship




lets go with........T


----------



## limr (Jun 2, 2015)

Kris Kringle




Santa resized by limrodrigues, on Flickr

Next letter: Y


----------



## unpopular (Jun 3, 2015)

O is for ORGAN






Next Letter: P


----------



## snowbear (Jun 3, 2015)

P is for Panda!




cmw3_d40_5078 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

Let's try U.


----------



## Forkie (Jun 3, 2015)

Photo unavailable Snowbear


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 3, 2015)

U is for Urinetown (the play).






Let's go for A.


----------



## limr (Jun 7, 2015)

Solitary




Lonely cactus by limrodrigues, on Flickr

Next letter: E


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 7, 2015)

E = Enterprise






Next Letter Is "S".


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jun 8, 2015)

Z: Zebra..





Next letter: Q


----------



## Dave442 (Jun 8, 2015)

Q = Quiet




Next Letter: U


----------



## limr (Jun 8, 2015)

Underwood




Day 87 - Underwood by limrodrigues, on Flickr

Next letter: P


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 8, 2015)

Purple Coral Fungas




 Next Letter: O (we don't have to go in order, correct?)


----------

